# Unique Whitetail mount



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you think this is for real or Photo Shopped?What ever its cool.

dick


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Im thinking a full mount. If someone photoshopped it, They did a awesome job. Wouldnt that get your attention when you walked in the door, LOL.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like a mount to me. Notice the base board at the bucks feet.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

pretty darn cool...in fact its 2cool....and 2expensive I bet


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe it is a live deer that happen to get into the house and since he was cornered, he's making his escape. Might be a feeder in the living room he's going after. Talk about a canned hunt GEEEEZ. Looks real to me.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome stiff mount!


----------

